# watashi no koto daisuki



## Q-cumber

Hello!

Vatashi no koto dai ski

Could you translate the subject phrase?

 domo arigato!


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Hello Q-cumber,

That must be "watashi no koto daisuki." 私のこと大好き。
If it was a stand-alone utterance, it was probably a casual question, namely: 
_Do you like me?
_
If it is not a stand alone utterance and there was something before, it would be better to provide that context. To translate the sentence accurately.


----------



## Aoyama

> That must be "watashi no koto daisuki." 私のこと大好き。


Right, but even then it would not make much sense.
The sentence, as it is, does/can not mean 


> _Do you like me?_


that would be "watashi no koto sukidesuka ?" (私のこと好きですか）
Here "watashi no koto daisuki" literally means "I like myself very much" (unless there is a special context expressed before or after).
"Anata no koto daisuki" (I like YOU very much) might be another option.


----------



## lammn

Aoyama said:


> Noamoxkaltontli said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must be "watashi no koto daisuki." 私のこと大好き。
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but even then it would not make much sense.
> The sentence, as it is, does/can not mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noamoxkaltontli said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Do you like me?_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
I think it depends on the tone of the speaker.
If it is said with a _raising tone_, then it should be a question, and the meaning would become "do you like me?"


----------



## Q-cumber

Thank you very much for your help! Unfortunately, no more context is avalable.


----------



## Aoyama

> I think it depends on the tone of the speaker.
> If it is said with a _raising tone_, then it should be a question, and the meaning would become "do you like me?"


Right, but then it should be with a question mark :
-"watashi no koto daisuki ?" or "watashi no koto daisuki desuka."
But STILL, the problem (to me) lies in dai suki. "Watashi no koto [ga] suki ?" would sound more natural, with "dai" it would mean "like very much" (or "love", but for "real love" I think "watashi no koto aishiteru [no]" would be better).


----------



## masatom

Aoyama said:


> Right, but then it should be with a question mark :
> But STILL, the problem (to me) lies in dai suki. "Watashi no koto [ga] suki ?" would sound more natural, with "dai" it would mean "like very much" (or "love", but for "real love" I think "watashi no koto aishiteru [no]" would be better).


Hello, Aoyama.
I can well understand what you said. But I don't agree with that.
"Watashi no koto daisuki?" is more natural than "Watashi no koto aishiteru?" in real young women's usage.
The expression is never spoken by men. Apparently it is for women's, especially young women's.

"daisuki" is more childish expression than "aishiteru". Young women prefers to use childish expression intentionally. It might be called burikko or kawaiko-burikko (sweet and innocent act). Men in Japan usually prefer childish, pretty women or prefer pretending to be childish women. You know?

"aishiteru" is used by men more often than young women. And youn women prefer "daisuki".

So I think "Watashino koto daisuki?" is more natural and real expression by young women.

Of course there are many women who prefer "aishiteru"  rather than "daisuki", I might add.

Thank you.


----------



## Aoyama

Maybe ...
I still think (but could be wrong) that "dai" is "too much" here ...


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Aoyama, 
I agree with you on "dai" being too much, but I guess young couples being lovey-dovey do tend to go to (ungrammatical) extremes when they address their better halves.


----------



## Aoyama

> I guess young couples being lovey-dovey do tend to go to (ungrammatical) extremes when they address their better halves.


...could be.
One other thing also, speaking about young people etc, is that the structure of the sentence is passably unnatural.
"Watashi no koto" is unusual in a context like this (watashi no koto daisuki), why use "watashi" ?
"Daisuki [nano] ?", "Hontoni daisuki ?" That's for the lovey-dovey part ...


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

It could be, perhaps:
A) Be a construction that derivated or it is meant to _be the opposite_ the 告白 formula 「あなたのこと大好きです」
or
B) The influence of the indoeuropean languages, where "do you love me?" does include the "me" aspect. 
or
C) The whole "Japanese implicit subject" is only used as an element that shows a degree of formality that is not needed with one's lover.

To be honest, I don't know for sure...


----------



## Aoyama

I follow you on those three counts.


----------



## masatom

Hello.
I think watashinokotodaisuki? is quite natural Jananese and used in set terms.
Usually Japanese omits subject and we don't say"Anatawa watasinokotodaisuki?"
But we don't omit object. It is quite natural to say "watashinokoto" to my ear.
And "daisuki" is one confirmed Japanese word. 
"*suki"=like and "daisuki"=love.* 
We often say "dai-dai-dai-dai-dai-daisuki" to express daisuki a lot. And according to my feeling it is strange to feel "dai" is too much. Maybe it is because of the difference of circumstances of Japanese.
So, to my ear
"suki?" OK but too short.
"daisuki?" Much better but still too short.
"watashiwo suki?" Strange as natural natvie Japanese conversation.
"Watashinokoto suki?" Perfectly fit as natural native young girl's Japanese.
"Anatawa watasiwo sukidesuka?" Strange. Definitely it is said by non-native.

I think "Watashinokotosuki?" is easier to pronounce and easier to hear phonetically
than " watasiwo suki?"
And if it is asking about "*love*" not "*like*" , it should be "*Watashinokotodaisuki?"*

This is just *my* thinking. And I don't deny *your* way of thinking also. 
Thank you.


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

masatom said:


> Usually Japanese omits subject and we don't say"Anatawa watasinokotodaisuki?"
> But we don't omit object.


Touché!


----------

